# Stretch Marks/loose skin Treatment?



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

General question, is there any certain treatment except from surgical that can help repair stretch marks? or sort of mask them? Sort of some sort of exfoliation treatment I've read about but not to sure? Imo bio oil doesn't work to great lol. I know it's sign of battle scars yada yada got them on my biceps but don't care to much they are there but more up my hips from when I was fat and it seems to be showing more these days.

Secondly loose skin, had keyhole surgery to remove gall bladder and they cut up the belly button where that is and it's a bit loose nothing noticeable tbh but can tell a bit, any great skin toners to tighten skin slightly, I know the answer for loose skin is surgery but it's not bad at all just slightly loose, been using coco butter as it tones skin but not doing that much except just making skin softer lol. Cheers.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

There are creams that pregnant women use to improve stretch marks. Somehow I doubt they'll be very useful but maybe worth a go: clicky


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

They improve the feel maybe but don't REALLY do anything.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Prep h??? not sure if it would work long term though as it thins the skin as well as tightening it.

For stretch marks i dont think there is anything that really gets rid of them tbh.Mine have lightened over time but they will always b there. It s just a map of life on your skin. Most people have them just embrace them its part of who you are, and just reminds you of the journey you have been on/taken to get where you are today


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

ive got the same thing with laparotomy scar down my stomach going through the belly button, trust me ive tried everything going over the years, nothing seems to help lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

2004mark said:


> There are creams that pregnant women use to improve stretch marks. Somehow I doubt they'll be very useful but maybe worth a go: clicky


Worth a shot I guess? I was maybe gonna go to a beauty salon and see if they have any ideas. Cheers tho!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

stephy said:


> ive got the same thing with laparotomy scar down my stomach going through the belly button, trust me ive tried everything going over the years, nothing seems to help lol


Hmm. Mines inside my belly button but comes out and down a wee bit lol. You can't see it but you can see my belly buttons a bit collapsed looking. It's just paranoia tbh no one really notices it but obviously you yourself do lol.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Hmm. Mines inside my belly button but comes out and down a wee bit lol. You can't see it but you can see my belly buttons a bit collapsed looking. It's just paranoia tbh no one really notices it but obviously you yourself do lol.


 oh you can def see mine cos the scar goes from just under my chest all down :lol: thats what i said when i asked a plastic surgeon about it - collapsed/looked like a sad face ha. he said he wouldnt mess with it tho cos it didnt really look abnormal, just to me it did, ive never noticed it on ur stomach either so it really cant be bad, im eagle eye for stuff like that


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

If you're gona get bigger, whats the point in trying to fix stretch marks?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

DNL said:


> If you're gona get bigger, whats the point in trying to fix stretch marks?


Because im not planning on my belly getting bigger lol? thats where it is and on hips? as I said the biceps ones don't matter as my arms I will obviously want bigger.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Prep h??? not sure if it would work long term though as it thins the skin as well as tightening it.
> 
> For stretch marks i dont think there is anything that really gets rid of them tbh.Mine have lightened over time but they will always b there. It s just a map of life on your skin. Most people have them just embrace them its part of who you are, and just reminds you of the journey you have been on/taken to get where you are today


Yeah prep h aparantly works temporaly and have to keep putting it on lol. Once you stop it just goes back to normal  .

I know what your saying but im just a picky cnut.! :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

stephy said:


> oh you can def see mine cos the scar goes from just under my chest all down :lol: thats what i said when i asked a plastic surgeon about it - collapsed/looked like a sad face ha. he said he wouldnt mess with it tho cos it didnt really look abnormal, just to me it did, ive never noticed it on ur stomach either so it really cant be bad, im eagle eye for stuff like that


Hmm I suppose but if you look closely you can lol.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I find bio oil very good,have a few bad scars from over the years and it diffently helped,works to on stretch marks.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Anthony83 said:


> I find bio oil very good,have a few bad scars from over the years and it diffently helped,works to on stretch marks.


Well just out of interest as it's probs just me. It does say you have to contiunally use it, but how long do you use it for before you noticed? I been putting it on once every night even tho it says twice a day?


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Hmm I suppose but if you look closely you can lol.


 well really i think your only option is to say to a plastic surgeon about revising the scar, maybe tidying it up and tightening it...as for the stretch marks only way they'll go is if you get them cut away, which would give you another scar


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Well just out of interest as it's probs just me. It does say you have to contiunally use it, but how long do you use it for before you noticed? I been putting it on once every night even tho it says twice a day?


 its not really any ingredient in the bio oil, its more the massaging effect, helping the blood flow around the scar tissue to keep it soft etc helps the redness to go quicker, so you could do it with any moisturiser


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Because im not planning on my belly getting bigger lol? thats where it is and on hips? as I said the biceps ones don't matter as my arms I will obviously want bigger.


you wont have a 10 inch waist forever :tongue:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

stephy said:


> well really i think your only option is to say to a plastic surgeon about revising the scar, maybe tidying it up and tightening it...as for the stretch marks only way they'll go is if you get them cut away, which would give you another scar


What if I got it tattood would that work? or would it not go over it? Any info on that anyone???


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

DNL said:


> you wont have a 10 inch waist forever :tongue:


I can try  . :laugh:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

stephy said:


> its not really any ingredient in the bio oil, its more the massaging effect, helping the blood flow around the scar tissue to keep it soft etc helps the redness to go quicker, so you could do it with any moisturiser


Aw lol, I just pour it on and rub it in, how long you gotta sit massagiing it for?


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

I enquired about tattoo aswell, apparently yes they can be tattoo'd over, so thats an option aswell....you dont need to spend ages massaging, just like 1 or 2 mins really


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

stephy said:


> I enquired about tattoo aswell, apparently yes they can be tattoo'd over, so thats an option aswell....you dont need to spend ages massaging, just like 1 or 2 mins really


I heard something like if you try tattoo over it cause the skins flimsy because its torn from stretch mark it would just burst thru or somethn or look crap? lol I'd look into it before I done it tho.

Ok i'll give that a shot thxxxx!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

The skin at the tops of my biceps where they meet my armpits will need surgery.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Well just out of interest as it's probs just me. It does say you have to contiunally use it, but how long do you use it for before you noticed? I been putting it on once every night even tho it says twice a day?


 It took a good few months to see a difference to be honest,but then again it was a bad scar,I put it in once a day and massage it in for 3-4 mins.


----------

